# Solar panel connection provision - Bolero



## grahamw (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi All

I see in my Swift Bolero specification there is "inbuilt provision for the connection of a solar panel". I would love a detailed wiring diagram of this MH which would answer many questions. Can anyone provide information on the nature of this provision and its whereabouts?

Graham


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Graham,

I'm sure Swift will be along to tell us soon. I did see a connection plug close to the leisure battery and assume that is one end of the connection. I have been on the roof of my Swift and have not seen the other end. I would have assumed it to be sticking out on the roof somewhere where the solar panel would be attached to the van. I would like to find out more too.

Stewart


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

In my Chausson the connection for a solar panel is in the main fuse panel. Its marked with a * sun emblem. I doubt if there is any connections on the roof, these would have to be installed if and when you fitted a panel


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

grahamw said:


> Hi All
> 
> I see in my Swift Bolero specification there is "inbuilt provision for the connection of a solar panel". I would love a detailed wiring diagram of this MH which would answer many questions. Can anyone provide information on the nature of this provision and its whereabouts?
> 
> Graham


Graham
If you send me a PM or email me at [email protected] with your name, address and the model of your Bolero I will get one sent out to you next week. thanks
Andy


----------



## grahamw (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Andy

I have sent an email to the address you quote. I note stewartwebr thought someone from Swift would be along soon but I certainly didn't expect a response on a Saturday afternoon.

Many thanks for a response above and beyond what one could reasonably expect.

Graham


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*solar panel*

Hi
Intrigued by the thought of a "ready made" solar panel connector. Had dismissed fixing one not wanting the hassle. Fancied one of those suitcase type ones. Does it mean I've got a connection too? Did spot something next to the leisure battery. I've got a July 07 Bessie e560
Ta
barry


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Graham, Barry there should be a 2 way connector located near the battery compartment, as you correctly identified. This is a 2 way JST type connector which is connected directly to the leisure battery. The brown wire is positive and the black negative. You should connect your solar panel regulator to these connections.

I hope this helps?

Ian


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Sargent said:


> Hi Graham, Barry there should be a 2 way connector located near the battery compartment, as you correctly identified. This is a 2 way JST type connector which is connected directly to the leisure battery. The brown wire is positive and the black negative. You should connect your solar panel regulator to these connections.
> 
> I hope this helps?
> 
> Ian


Hello Ian.Thanks for the advice.Peter.


----------

